# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструменталки от Аркана

## Аркан

Привет всем коллегам! Хороший раздел для тех, кому надо выговорится ( в музыке, конечно)! :Ok: 
Две инструменталки ( Пока старенькие)
" Шаман Яго" (1990г)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/520416/
Crazy Bike (1994г)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/520401/
Если кому приглянётся - буду счастлив!:biggrin:

----------


## ast1

*Аркан*,
Cкачал обе!Хорош! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## бригантина

*Аркан*,
БЕЗ СЛОВ! :Ok:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Аркан*,
 Прикольно! :Ok:  :Pivo:  А почему года такие " Шаман Яго" (1990г), Crazy Bike (1994г)? или уже инструментал не пишеш?

----------


## Аркан

*бригантина*,
*ast1*,
Спасиба!
*Kot-dobryi*,
 Некогда, представляешь!:confused:
Сейчас больше занимаюсь нашими с Натахой песнями и ремонтом комнаты. Собираюсь звукоизолировать пробковыми плитками и сделать свой кабинет. Вот тогда!:wink:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Сейчас больше занимаюсь нашими с Натахой песнями


Уж так жду, так жду.....:rolleyes:



> ...свой кабинет. Вот тогда!


Удачи! :Aga: 

За музыку - спасибо! Хорошо!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Daddy777

:Ok:  кайф!
исхожу белой завистью :biggrin:

----------


## Аркан

Вот посовременнее
http://narod.ru/disk/3534328000/%D0%...D0%BE.mp3.html
Эта инструменталка является одновременно и песней на слова Шмельки.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Эта инструменталка является одновременно и песней на слова Шмельки.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*Аркан*,

Молодец! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Нет слов!
Именно к этому стилю я всегда тянулся! :Aga:  (Crazy Bike)
Для 94 года это сказка (по синтам и басу)

----------


## Slash

> Если кому приглянётся


Ой как приглянулась, здорова!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## vitali

Класс :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## overload

Прослушал первые две - классно :Pivo:

----------


## Аркан

Вот инструменталка (запись тоже старая)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/521813/
Из которой получилась песня "Гитара" благодаря тексту и исполнению Натахи Шмель
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/496960/

----------


## VictorH

*Аркан*,с упоением послушал "Гитару"!
Вам  :br:  , а вокалистке  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bemol

"Гитара" в обоих вариантах - просто класс!! Два самостоятельных произведения.

----------


## audioritm

Послушал всё. И понравилось всё. Класс.  :Ok: 
Один вопросик. Песня Гитара - чем обработан голос в первом припеве? - "Наивная гитара, гибкий силуэт..."

----------


## Аркан

> Песня Гитара - чем обработан голос в первом припеве? - "Наивная гитара, гибкий силуэт..


Обработка плагинами TC Powercore, в частности VoiceStrip.

----------


## Доцент

Да, Аркаш, броня крепка и танци наши...И шо у тебя за гитара, шо моя ее никак не может догнать?:eek::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Аркан

> шо у тебя за гитара, шо моя ее никак не может догнать?


Привет,Серёга! А шо у тебя за гитара, шо мою никак догнать не можешь?:biggrin:
Если ты о Crazy Bike, то напомню, что запись сделана давно, тогда я много занимался техникой игры, а сейчас нашёл свою ноту (как в анекдоте о старом и молодом гитаристе), но повторить смогу, хоть и грязновато. А гитара у меня была тогда Washburn

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Аркан*,
Приветствую моего дорогого коллегу и любимого музыканта и композитора :Vah: !!!
Молодец Аркаха :Ok: , давно пора было свои шедевры народу показать :Aga: !!!
Чмок солнце :Oj: , увидимся на работе:biggrin:!!!

----------


## audioritm

> чем обработан голос в первом припеве?





> TC Powercore, в частности VoiceStrip.


Спасибо за разъяснения.  :Pivo:

----------


## Аркан

Вспомнил ишо одну тему - называется 'Индианочка", записана 8 лет назад, сочинена лет 15 назад. Мои знакомые армяне говорили - так это же наша музыка, но там ничего армянского нет, просто от души. Кстати, Наташечка Шмельковская написала текст, я изменил куплет, но припев остался - получилось прикольно! Скажите же ей кто-нибудь - пусть поёт всякие такие необычные песни, а то её всё на цыганщину тянет! Я начинаю понимать, что щас такой возраст у меня, что уже хочется отдавать! Слушайте на здоровье замечательные мои коллеги!
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/533586/

----------


## Аркан

Если кому интересно, зайдите в Наше творчество - там я выставил свою первую песню.

----------


## oskar_65

*Аркан*,
 Замечательные вещи,земляк!
Элегия - просто шедевр!
Такая осмысленная и техничная игра,поздравляю!

----------


## Аркан

*oskar_65*,
Cпасибо!:smile:

----------


## banzay

Классная музыка, очень понравились аранжировки...
"Гитара" - просто супер...  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Umka

*Аркан*,
 привет Аркаша!
"Гитара" вещь выдающаяся. Особенно поразило то, что вначале была музыка, потом стихи и как результат песня. Можно слушать бесконечно...
Другие вещи не настолько впечатлили.
Но всё-равно было интересно познакомиться с творчеством :))

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Скажите же ей кто-нибудь - пусть поёт всякие такие необычные песни, а то её всё на цыганщину тянет!
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/533586/


:redface:ну ты наглец:biggrin:не тяяянет меня на цыганщину :Tu: , просто слушать я люблю сложные вещи, но петь предпочитаю мелодичные , но не замудрунные...ну...мы с тобой уже это обсуждали...
я себя вижу в романсе, поп-шансоне,моня немного роковых фишек внести:biggrin:..ты же сам знаешь, что у меня лучше всего получается:wink:а несколько песен танцевальных в альбом с прицыганеным припевчиком или проигрышем, почему бы нет?!Ну вот булькает Во мне немного цыганской кровушки, от пр.пр.пр-бабушки:tongue:kuku!!!

----------


## rostaran

Поднять темку!!!

----------


## Доцент

Прикатил из кабака.Состояние зомби. :frown:Скачал markford_-_indianochka. Уже легче. Слушаю 2 раз. Жизнь налаживается.:biggrin: С Новым Годом, Аркаш! И Спасибо тебе :flower:

----------


## Papa

Аркаша!
Спасибо тебе,дорогой! :Aga: 
Здорово всё у тебя,не подкопаешься,на высшем уровне! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Здорово всё у тебя,не подкопаешься,на высшем уровне!


Зря лопату тащил? :Vah: :biggrin: С Новым годом!!!

----------


## Аркан

С Новым Годом, дорогие коллеги!

----------


## Rasputin

*Аркан*,
 Как музыканта уважаю!!!)))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> Как музыканта уважаю!!!)))))))))))


...а как человека?:smile:

----------


## Rasputin

> ...а как человека?


Не знаком,не знаю!!!)))))))))

----------


## SHAIKER

*Аркан*,
Индианочка 
 :Ok:

----------


## kolok469

*Аркан*,
 С удовольствием послушал...Все по-серьезному ... :Ok:

----------


## Benya

:Ok:  Так все вкусно звучит !!!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Аркан*,
Аркадик, пошли уже с нами в спортзал :Vah: ,хвавтит филонить:cool::biggrin:!!!

----------


## VAD

Аркаш, привет!
Послушал "Элегия"...
Очень вкусно! До мельчайших нюансиков... проработана...

----------


## Аркан

Спасибо всем за отзывы! Сам я никак не могу удовлетворится звучанием моих работ! Мне даже кажется, что ранее записанные композы ( на SF2) звучат плотнее и веселее, чем на современных виртуалках! В общем, продолжаю искать!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> продолжаю искать!


КТО ИЩЕТ, ТО ВСЕГДА НАЙДЁТ!!!
ИЛИ ВОТ ЕЩЁ...
ОРЕШЕК ЗНАНИЙ ТВЁРД НО ВСЁ Ж, МЫ НЕ ПРИВЫКЛИ ОТСТУПАТЬ!!!НАМ РАСКОЛОТЬ ЕГО ПОМОЖЕТ, КИНОЖУРНАЛ "ХОЧУ ВСЁ ЗНАТЬ":biggrin:
НАДО ЗАМЕНИТЬ СЛОВО ОРЕШЕК НА НАЗВАНИЕ ПРОГРАММЫ ИЛИ ЕЩЕ ЧЕГО-ЕИТЬkuku
ОЙ, ЧТО-ТО НАСТРОЕНИЕ ИГРИВОЕ СЕГОДНЯ, ЛЯ,ЛЯ, ЛЯ:tongue: :Pivo:

----------


## nazarol-jk

Аркан  
здОрово!!!
а "Гитарой"  ты и Натаха :flower: ---- прямо по моей седой башке-как обухом... :Ok:   :Oj:  :Pivo:

----------


## Olga.K

класс!

----------


## Daniila_0101

СПАСИБО!!!МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ ВСЁ.
И КАК ГИТАРИСТ,Я БЫ ПОИГРАЛ ЭТИ ВЕЩИ.
СКИНЬТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА МИНУСА,ЕСЛИ МОЖНО?
ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЮ.
С УВАЖЕНИЕМ-В.К.
kosmoskv@mail.ru

----------


## Апресов

Аркан супер!!!

----------


## Анолир

Гитарист от Бога! Играет, как дышит, для Аркана это естественно. От меня - низкий поклон и уважение!

----------


## Аркан

Спасиво всем за добрые слова! Совсем нет времени общаться на форуме. 17 апреля стал Дедом - Охо -хо! Еще одна инструменталка( она же и песня в исполнении Наташки Шмель) - для поднятия настроения!
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/598724

*Добавлено через 1 час 12 минут*
Ох, и повезет тому кто это качнет! Лекарственные
Ремиксы с моими бэками
Stivie Wonder
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/598733
Black
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/598731

Всем желаю Большущей любви и доброты!

----------


## Arthur

spasibo!!!

----------


## skif

*Аркан*,
Всё вкусно , спасибо ! :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*Аркан*,
 Аркаша,ну,ты класс! :Ok:

----------


## елена рощина

[IMG]http://*********ru/808789.gif[/IMG]
ТОЛЬКО ОЧЕНЬ ОБИДНО-ПОЧЕМУ МЫ СО СЦЕНЫ ВСЯКУЮ ЛАЖУ СЛЫШИМ!!!СЛЮНЫ АЖ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ !!!!
*А ТУТ ТАКИЕ АЛМАЗЫ !!!*

----------


## Pav3481630

Спасибо обе отличные

----------


## ast1

*Аркан*,
Аркаша! Спасибо за Музыку! :Pivo: 
Как всегда все здОрово! :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Аркан*,
 Аркаша, я тут баловалась...... вдруг и ничего.... :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha:

----------


## Elle

*Рыжая Скво*, еще раз прослушала эту классную песню!
Аркаша, а нельзя ли минусовки получить?

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Ириш!!! Здорово поймала тему!!! :Ok:  Молодец.  :flower:

----------


## Волдед

> Из которой получилась песня "Гитара" благодаря тексту и исполнению Натахи Шмель


Аркаша ты супер!!! Кстати я это Наташке уже говорил при личной встрече!!! Вы оба красавцы!!!

----------


## Val 64

> Спасиво всем за добрые слова! Совсем нет времени общаться на форуме. 17 апреля стал Дедом - Охо -хо! Еще одна инструменталка( она же и песня в исполнении Наташки Шмель) - для поднятия настроения!
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/598724
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 час 12 минут*
> Ох, и повезет тому кто это качнет! Лекарственные
> Ремиксы с моими бэками
> Stivie Wonder
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/598733
> Black
> ...


Spasibo!!! A codu v"I just call" -len' bilo???? :Ok:

----------


## Микеланджело

Аркан, гитара просто супер

----------


## Микеланджело

Серьезно молодец. послушал несколько раз)))

----------


## Светлая Лань

Аркан
Очень хочется послушать! Только все ссылки неактивные! Нельзя ли обновить? Плиз!!!!

----------

